# how long before your first fight?



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

as im just getting into the whole MMA scene, was wondering how long it took some of you guys bwefore you felt ready for some competition. i know everyones different with regards to previous training/fitness/availability of gyms etc. thought it might be interestin'

hopefully ill get close to fighting standard before the end of 09, is this realistic (considering i am soon to be yellow belt Jujitsu and did my blue belt judo 10 years ago :baffled:?) christ 10 years ago. i feel olllddddddd

anyway!

discuss!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

To be honest mate it's up to you, your traininer and your level of commitment.

Yellow belt JJ and blue belt in judo from years ago doesn't make you ready for MMA. What other training are you doing? What's your experience of stand up etc? Lets face it if all you have is ground game then a good striker will tear you apart.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry mate the JJ is traditional (kinda) so we do train in strikes and blocks etc, although i msut say not as much as i'd prefer. i do have a punchbag and focus pads at home too. I do that twice a week and MMA on a saturday - hopefully going to get involved at Next Gen sometime soon as our training is basically a free run of the dojo, usually with a TKD instructor who definately helps with punches/kicks.

in between is the usual gym work.

i know its gonna be a challenge but thats the fun of it :growl:


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Depends what level of fight you want to do! I'm sure you could enter an amateur comp anytime!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah, if your doing some MMA training too then great, as Robbie said you could have a go at a low lefvel event if you wanted but I'd really sit down and talk to a trainer. Let him know your goals get properly assessed to see where you're at and where the holes are in your arsenal, try and become as well rounded and conditioned as you can. Good luck with it.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

adamjowens said:


> sorry mate the JJ is traditional (kinda) so we do train in strikes and blocks etc/QUOTE]
> 
> JuJitsu should give you a good defensive angle, but it's not enough. I'm a 2nd Dan in Jujitsu, and I've got 4 years of Freestyle Kickboxing and TKD experience, as well as a year or so of boxing, and I still feel I'm nowhere near ready to compete.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll be hoping to enter grapple tournaments at 2010 or if i don't get any set backs then later 09. Done kickboxing tournaments when i was a kid and havnt competed since then but i'll be hoping to do stand up tournaments 2010 hopefully.


----------



## MMA fight promotions Ire. (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey man, I didnt do any martial arts for 17yrs and made a come back last year after 2mth training and won my 1st 2 fights against opponents that were at it for years. Fight dude!!!! its all about your mind, I had people who pulled out of tournaments because they were afraid of what they didnt know..... people like that are losers!!! Get in the Cage and BANG!!


----------

